# Bleeding Doe 3 weeks after Kidding



## EvaJoy (Mar 29, 2014)

My 3 year old Doe kidded 3 weeks ago and has seemed fine and normal all this time.  Last week I noticed a bit of blood on her tail but it looked like an old scab or something when I washed it off... tonight I noticed that she is actually bleeding and it looks like it is coming from her vulva.  I am calling the Goat VET Monday morning. What should I do until Monday?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2014)

Is she bleeding heavily or is it just dripping?  Mine will have discharge for weeks after kidding.  if it is just a little, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## EvaJoy (Mar 30, 2014)

She is just dripping.... Thank you for your reply....  I was so worried.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 30, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Is she bleeding heavily or is it just dripping?  Mine will have discharge for weeks after kidding.  if it is just a little, I wouldn't worry about it.


x2

Had me worried the first time too! I think your doe is ok


----------



## EvaJoy (Mar 30, 2014)

she is the third doe to kid with me  but the first one to bleed so long


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 5, 2014)

You may want to call the vet. When in doubt, send her out (to the vet).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 6, 2014)

A dark, thick, brick colored discharge is normal.   If it's fresh blood - I would definitely call my vet.  Good luck.


----------

